# I was going through kidwithdrawel/baby fever



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

So I got a little bottle baby  
Born yesterday, momma wouldn't accept her so my friend asked if I might have something we could swap. So we did some trading and I came home with the cutest little blue eyed doeling ever.  

I missed having kids bouncing around, and I love raising bottle babies. This is going to be tough, with my work schedule at the stables I work at, but I'm going to make it work.

I named her China Doll. 

Pictures soon!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww..congrats!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats! Can't wait to see photos!!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Here she is! Diaper and all! Heehee


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

she is sooo cute! congrats!!! :stars:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

with a face like that i would make it work too!!! Congrats!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Aww!!!! So cute!!!!!!!!!    Have fun with her


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Adorable!!!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

China Doll is the perfect name for her!! She's so cute! Just bring a large beach bag and keep her tucked into it while you work :thumb:


----------



## pennyspasture (Dec 22, 2011)

She is a doll for sure!!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Adorable!!!


----------



## poprocksandPEZ (Jan 9, 2012)

*So precious! Congrats :leap: *


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks guys! She's doing very well this morning, downed 3oz and wanted more but she was about to pop! She'll just have to wait a couple hours til I get back from work, then she can have more. teehee.


----------

